# Alligator Point in September



## AUTiger (Aug 18, 2011)

Can anyone help me out with Alligator Point?  My family will be at Alligator Point in mid-September.  We usually go to SGI, but wanted to try a different area.  I have no boat, but we are staying in a beachfront house at Alligator Point.  

I will have my 11 year old and 8 year old with me some.  I know we will fish from the beach, but was also looking for places to drive to and fish in the bay.  When at SGI, I would take my cast net and catch finger mullet and pin fish and catch reds and trout.  Will I be able to do the same at Alligator point?  Any tips and techniques will be appreciated as well as where to go.  I do not know the area at all.  I may rent a canoe, if there is a place around that area that rents canoes.

Thanks


----------



## nickel back (Aug 22, 2011)

I can tell you now fish when the tide is high,the water there is very very low when its at low tide.

not sure which end you are staying on,we stayed right down from Bald point park


we had a lot of fun fishing from the beach using cut pin fish and lady fish.

I caught all my pin fish from Bald point park(around the pier) when the tide was low are coming in,even hooked a few nice reds doing that.

here is some pics when I took my boy and mother.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=628065&highlight=


----------



## diamondback (Aug 22, 2011)

drive down to bald point and fish the oyster bars.I have also heard alot of folks catching fish off the rip rap towards the end of AP.There is supposed to be a fairly new fishing pier on the panacea side of the bay.havent fished it so cant give any advice.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 22, 2011)

diamondback said:


> drive down to bald point and fish the oyster bars.I have also heard alot of folks catching fish off the rip rap towards the end of AP.There is supposed to be a fairly new fishing pier on the panacea side of the bay.havent fished it so cant give any advice.



thats what it is ,its not Alligator point park,its Bald Point,my bad...(need to fix that)


----------



## AUTiger (Aug 22, 2011)

We are staying on the Beach Side on Alligator Drive just before Pelican St on the Bay Side.  We will definitely doing most of our fishing on the Beach, but I would like to go to the bay with some finger mullet or pin fish on the end of my line.  Is there access to the end of Alligator Point past the marina?  (this may have been what Diamondback was referring to when he said the rip rap at the end of AP.)


----------



## diamondback (Aug 22, 2011)

the only place I am aware of is where the road stops at what used to be the koa campground which is where the rocks are on right beside the road.must be pretty deep there cause I have heard of some big sharks being caught there.It has been awhile since I checked that area out so things can change in a hurry down there.throw a bone ba donka donk around those oyster bars at the point early and late and get trout and reds if you are lucky.there is some good fishing in alligator harbor also.If you do some wading ,dont tie a stringer around you waist with fish on it.and with the kids ,watch the currents it can be bad at times at the pont.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 23, 2011)

AUTiger said:


> We are staying on the Beach Side on Alligator Drive just before Pelican St on the Bay Side.  We will definitely doing most of our fishing on the Beach, but I would like to go to the bay with some finger mullet or pin fish on the end of my line.  Is there access to the end of Alligator Point past the marina?  (this may have been what Diamondback was referring to when he said the rip rap at the end of AP.)



well when driving on Alligator Drive you are going to go past Bald Point rd(on your right)  which will led you to Bald Point state park where the bay enters in to the Gulf,lots of oyster bars out there.The deepest part runs right under the pier,there is like a channel that runs through there. 

I was there in June and there was no access to the end of the point past the marina.I did not have any issues with strong current on the beach but,in the bay there is a pretty good current  when the tide is coming in or out.

also the beach is not much of a beach for swimming,the water is not clear at all,well at least not close to the park side...


----------



## AUTiger (Aug 24, 2011)

I've thought about renting a canoe when I get down there.  If it were just me, i would go the Kayak route, but with my 11 and 8 yr old, the canoe would be better.  You guys got any suggestion on where to rent one in the area.  And if so, any suggestion on where to go to fish from them.

Thanks


----------



## nickel back (Aug 24, 2011)

wish I could help you out in that but,I do not have a clue for there is a lot of nothing in that area but,at the same time,not a lot of folks to get in the way also....We fished for 4hrs or more on the beach each day and had no one walk by us.


----------



## diamondback (Aug 24, 2011)

there is a place on 98 at the bridge where it crosses the wakulla river that rents canoes and kayaks I think but I dont know the name of the place.while you are there you might wanna check out that river and do a little canoeing.beautiful crystal clear river with the chance at seeing manatees.there is wakulla springs which is where the river starts that does tour boat rides down the river and has a nice swimming area the kids will enjoy.there is another place called wilderness way that is a little farther west that rents boats ,you can google them and get their location and prices on their website.


----------



## 56willysnut (Aug 26, 2011)

We are going there in October to fish the area, if your wade fishing use a oneknocker right next to the grassline and let it sit for a minute after it lands in the water, the redfish bite is slow there now from the reports I've been reading.

Here's  links for kayak rentals in that area.

http://www.tnthideaway.com/

http://www.thewildernessway.net/Rentals.htm#Our_Rental_Fleet


----------



## Captain Terry (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's a few tips I lived on Alligator pt. for 5 yrs., this time of year the bite is gonna be early morning and about 1hr. before dark. You can fish the harbor side by wade fishing on the north side ,go west on hwy 98 you will see the back side of the harbor as you go . Park along the road , you can see many places people have stop and walk to fish, there's even a boat ramp  that's good for launching a kayak or small boat. Fish around the clam bed pvc pipes on a incoming tide the reds will stack up in there,free lining a large shirmp will get you hooked up. Feel free to give me a call man and I can give you some more tips for  fishing that area, I guide fish that area for 7 yrs. and it's some of the best fishing around. Cap. Terry 404-991-0900


----------



## Captain Terry (Sep 3, 2011)

Another good tip for you salt water guys , you can go to weather underground .com put in your location or zip and it will give you radar, temps. ,extended weather forecasts and wind. Some places on the coast of Fl. have private weather stations and alot of this info comes from them. For u guys going to the panhandle or as some call it the forgotten coast ther is one in Shell Point and on the east end of Alligator Point.


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 8, 2011)

Pompano bite when it's on can be very good surfside just before you reach the end of Bald Point and just above the point looking toward the oysterbars. Bloodworms rule but sand fleas will work. Not much access to A.Bay without a boat other than what CpnTerry mentioned. Good trout in pockets around islands and oybars - gold spoons w/red hooks or finger mullet. Shallow work, Be prepared to wade if the tide catches you not looking or the wind's out. Reds are bigger back in the grass/oybr mix. There is a ramp just above the grass on the east side - spring tides will strand you on the bottom side there. Good place to pick up shrimp and bait fish with cast net in propwash hole at ramp on LT.
Och. Bay is a tough read to learn but really good fish once you do. I've taken two reds over 35#'s with flyrod - one at oybrs and one back behind the grass islands up bay. Good sheephead on occasion at bridge - fiddlers on light line (leader of course).
They rent boats at the marina in Panacea or used to, don't know about now. Never seen any real catches off the pier on Och. Bay, but never watched it long, too busy nav the oybrs accross the way. Good fish in there, but really got to watch the bottom. Carry lots of bug spray!


----------



## AUTiger (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok, so we are now at Alligator Point.  We got here yesterday afternoon and my boys and I have fished ever since.  We have caught about 25 catfish and that is it.  At first my boys loved it, but now they keep asking if there is anything else to catch.  Thanks for the above advice from everyone.  I am going to read back through the posts and see if I can make anything out of it, though if it doesn't mention road names, then I probably will not be able to find it.  Though we have only caught catfish, they have caugt about 5 sail cats about 5 lbs.  They loved bringing those in.  If anyone has any more advice it will be greatly appreciated.  Again, we will be fishing bay and shore line and are willing to wade.  I have my cast net so can catch bait if that is the way to go.

Thanks


----------

